# Happy Birthday, Mark (BurlSource)



## Lefty (Oct 29, 2012)

Have a great birthday, Mark! I can picture it now: you diving into a pool filled with Burl and curly wood scales, à la Scrooge McDuck! 

Enjoy the day!


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mark!


----------



## cclin (Oct 29, 2012)

happy happy birthday!! have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Twistington (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy birthday mr burl!


----------



## wenus2 (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy birthday... Pusher!


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mike9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Enjoy a great birthday Mark -


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Have a great day, Happy Birthday!

Stefan


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday! Have a great one!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy birthday Mark! 
Thanks for all you do around here. I do totally blame you for the fact that I'm addicted to nice looking woods. I never would've given burl a second glance.........................
..............now I'm looking at the world through spalted and stabilized glasses!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Oct 29, 2012)

Enjoy the day Mark - Happy Birthday.


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## mhenry (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy B-Day Mark!


----------



## hax9215 (Oct 29, 2012)

Many happy returns!

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## TamanegiKin (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mark


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy burl-day to you!


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy Happy! And many (non)returns!


----------



## mhlee (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Mark!


----------



## The Edge (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mark!! Be careful with lighting the candles, I've heard saw dust lights easily.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday!:hbday:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Oct 29, 2012)

:hbday:


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 29, 2012)

happy birthday!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday you old coot!


----------



## James (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank You everyone.

BTW;
My brother called the house today to say Happy Birthday.
While on the phone my wife asked "just how old is Mark anyways?"
Stupid brother told the truth.


----------



## tk59 (Oct 29, 2012)

Haha. Happy birthday, Mark!


----------



## Andrew H (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy birthday burl giver!!!


----------



## add (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday ! !

Thanks for your presence here...


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## steeley (Oct 29, 2012)

Mark Happy Birthday !

you defiantly make this place great.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 30, 2012)

steeley said:


> Mark Happy Birthday !
> 
> you *defiantly* make this place great.



Is this intentional or a really great Freudian slip? 

Stefan


----------



## eaglerock (Oct 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Crothcipt (Oct 31, 2012)

Hope you had a great one!!!


----------

